# Living in Sydney



## Anne (Feb 22, 2010)

I love living in Sydney!


----------



## Sanjeeb1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Anne, n nCan you please let me know the average cost of living in Sydney. I'm planning to relocate to Sydney in a few days time.


----------



## Gordon1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Bring 2 million with you and you'll be OK. This place is expensive!!


----------



## ripped (Dec 21, 2010)

is it more expensive than rip off briton ?? n


----------

